# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  تحميل لعبة Knights the Sea

## brae2009

اليوم اقدم لكم لعبة  Knights the Sea كامله للتحميل

الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات النظام : 
نظام التشغيل : Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP1
المعالج : إنتل بنتيوم 2.5 غيغاهرتز 
الذاكرة : 1 جيجا
مساحة حرة : 4 غيغابايت
الفيديو : ديريكت اكس 9.0 

انسخ ملف الايزو بعد التحميل على اسطوانه دى فى دى
وابدأ فى اللعب اللعبه كامله بدون كراك او سيريال
بامكانك استخدام اى برنامج لعمل دى فى دى وهميه للكمبيوتر
افضل برنامج CloneCD
تحميل البرنامج
http://rapidshare.com/files/28566723...CloneDrive.rar

Password : www.gotmerchant.info

صور من اللعبه بعد تحميلها








تحميل اجزاء اللعبه



PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4

PART 5

PART 6

PART 7


Password: 

```

www.***punkt.ru 


```


لمزيد من المعلومات عن البرنامج وعن [you] وشرح كامل للعبه 

www.usa-merchantaccount.info


تقبلوا تحياتى

----------

